

Ask HN - Ever feel useless? How to get over it? - feeling_useless

If the topic is irrelevant, then feel free to downvote, I'll delete it.<p>I've been feeling pretty useless, for a few months now.  I have a job that I like and good in, I help my company make money, I don't leach from society etc etc.  But deep down, I know I am probably not adding much value to the society (except helping some corp make money, which I'm not sure is anything to be proud of).   There is absolutely no meaning in the work I do, and office gossip just depresses me a bit too much.  I can't leave that easily (visa status, family situation etc etc).  I'm ashamed to say that thoughts of suicide have crossed my head a few times.  I do some volunteering work, give money to charity etc, but all of those seem to be very small, insignificant, just 'feel good' stuff.<p>Anyone in similar situations got over it?  Any advice?
======
anoved
Nobody's useless. It's easy to get wrapped up in the impression that we are
defined by our jobs (especially around this site), but we aren't. I have had
some unrewarding jobs myself, with little big-picture purpose and no easy way
out, but the solution is to find (and make) value in other activities.
Cultivate a hobby or an art or a programming side project that is important to
you. Even the small "feel good" activities you mention are not insignificant
if they impact someone else - and if you choose activities that are more
interesting to you I suspect you will find them to be more satisfying.

------
hodder
What do you do?

Sometimes I get bummed out over work. As others suggested, if you don't love
what you do, don't let that define you. You have a family, and hobbies outside
of work. Think of your work as paying the bills for these.

Additionally, potentially look for a new job that is more interesting. No
downside in looking/ applying right?

------
AznHisoka
I suggest reading Victor Frankl's Man's Search for Meaning. Sounds like you
just need to reframe your current life in a way that gives you meaning.

~~~
AznHisoka
your projects look interesting, thanks for sharing

